# Weirdest thing ever!



## shnilly (Jul 26, 2013)

Hi guys. Ive searched for answers , spoken to home theatre so called experts and no one can help .... can you?

I have bought a Yamaha RX-V 671 and Paradigm ct-100 surround system and hooked it up to my Samsung 42" Plasma. I have a Bush HD PVR that i feed the antenna into then hdmi it into the receiver. I also have a NMT/Nas and PS3 into the Receiver.

The NMT and PS3 both work perfectly. The HD PVR on the other hand is spinning my mind!

Basically it wont play (picture or sound). The weird thing is if I turn the TV off the sound kicks in from the PVR playing the audio of the tv channels through the receiver. Sounds great - I turn the tv on and it stops - no picture/no sound. The TV should be independent of the receiver so sound should play whether or not the TV screen is on.

I have tried different hdmi slots on the receiver, different HDMI cables - but no success.

Does anyone have any ideas at all? My head is hurting!

Cheers


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Have you checked the PVR User Manual? 

Sounds like an HDCP issue with the PVR. It could also be that you need to select the HDMI output in the setup menu before it will output on that port, but not likely as you are partly getting audio.


----------



## shnilly (Jul 26, 2013)

Thanks for the reply - not having much luck in any forums unfortunately. I looked at the HDMI out selections and tried all 4 options (1080p/i/720 etc) nothing. You might be onto something with the HDCP although have no idea how to attempt to check/fix it. I have tried pretty much everything - If I want to listen to the TV through the surround I guess all I need to do is turn off the actual TV haha - easy fixed - who needs to watch! 

I did notice the minute I change from the HDMI IN channel its on (eg turn to HDMI 2/3/aerial) the sound starts to come through. So something is happening on the connection port - hence possible HDCP issue. Ive emailed BUSH but Im not heving high hopes that they email me back 

Thanks again


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Does it work properly connected directly to the TV? That will at least confirm the PVR is functional.


----------



## shnilly (Jul 26, 2013)

Yep works fine connected directly to tv via HDMI so it certainly works


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

In which case, it would appear to be at least partly, an issue with the Yamaha. It could still be HDCP related, or possibly how the Yamaha is handing/processing the input.

I would try contacting Yamaha and see what they say.


----------

